# when to fertilze



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Waiting on soil test to get back will be here in day or two.

The extension office did call and say ph is good but we have almost no phosphorus I know that plants use it to build good roots.

So do I fertilize now or wait till fall and spread seed at about the same time. I am concerned that if I do it now it will make the weeds worse but if I wait then my new seed will have trouble getting a good start before winter.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

If you wait, it will save a trip. I like saving trips over the ground.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

It depends...what is growing on the ground to be fertilized? Is it grass that you need for hay or grazing. Is the ground being clean tilled? What are you going to seed in fall? If alfalfa is the intended crop for fall seeding, apply the phosphorus now and get it worked into the soil.

Phosphorus can be applied at any time and usually needs time to solubilize and become available for plants, as you suggest. What about potash needs? Your soil test report will give you recommendations to follow.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

If it's a hay field and your looking for a second cutting maybe a split application, now and one in fall with your seed. We need to know what the field is right now for a better answer.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Got my test back today.It says that the ph is 6.5, phosphorus 2 ppm and potassium 205 ppm.

They say to put #80 nitrogen and #50 phosphorus per acre.

Field has fescue and some red clover on part and a lot of weeds on most.

Going to do more fescue and red clover.Not sure

Plan is to cut it short and bale in late Aug. and then reseed.

I got a guy who will buy for goat hay if I get it done he knows that I am just learning so he left it open to take what I make.I baled 50 small square this spring by unrolling two bales keep from shares just to make sure my baler worked now that I got a taste would like to do more.

That and I dont make enough on shares to take care of the land like it should be so doing it my self is the best way to do that and someday would like to learn to do cows but need to make sure I can feed them first.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

If you're still growing I'd do it now if the budget allows, or early spring. If you do spring fert, spray for weeds first, and about a week later hit it with the fert so you don't feed the weeds.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

Hoping to get fertilizer done this week and seeded by the end of next.

Can I get away with just spreading orchard grass or does it need drill I know for better stand drilling is better but I don't own a drill some hoping broadcasting will work.

Thank for all the help.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Broadcasting will work, but like you said, not as well as drilling it. Seed rates are much higher too, so there'll be more costs associated with broadcasting. May want to LIGHTLY run a disk over it to at least expose as much soil to seed as possible, after you've harvested any mature growth, and preferably before a good chance of rain.


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

About half of my place has been heavily disked the other half was done lightly.

The part that was done heavy didn't have anything but weeds growing on it the half that was done lightly has a pretty good stand of fescue and clover mix. So going to over seed with more clover and fescue.

Part of what heavily done going to make a Orchard grass field to try and seed the rest back to fescue and clover so we have about 6 acres Orchard grass and 30 of the other.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was always fearful to spread something with a real Tiny Seed with a high amount of fertilizer. If the rain comes just at the right time the salts from the fertilizer could wreak havoc on germination


----------



## notmydaytoday (Sep 16, 2016)

so does that mean I need to wait to spread all my seed or just the clover till after it rains.


----------

